# Fertility after going off the Pill



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, after more than a decade on the Pill, I stopped after my last cycle (LMP October 13).

We're not charting or anything (my period was never ever regular), but we're letting nature take its course. My doc says some women are hyper-fertile their first few months off the Pill--I'm beginning to wonder if it's not hyper-fertile so much as hyper, um, interested. (Hi, libido! I was wondering where you went! It's too bad you're bringing the bad skin back with you from wherever you were hiding.)

I'm 34, my doc says there's no reason to assume I won't get pregnant normally, but of course, until I try, I really have no way of knowing. She told me if I'm not PG within a year to give her a call.

So...for those of you who spent time communing with hormonal contraceptives...how long did it take you to have a "real" period after the pill? How long did it take you to get pregnant?

TIA!


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

Much like you I had been on the pill (with short breaks here and there) for 10 years. I went off May 13th 2007 to give my body a chance to have 3 or so cycles, see what my cycle length was like etc. before TTC (via no charting/let nature take its course method) that august for the first time. I was about to turn 31. I never got a period and my son is 2.5 years old now









Best of luck and much joy on your TTC journey!!!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Protolawyer!

I took the pill for nearly 15 years... IIRC it took a few months for me to get a period when I stopped (although it was 5 years ago so I'm not exactly sure) but now I have fairly regular cycles.

Sorry, not much info for you but just wanted to say hi... Just heading into month 3 of TTC. If you've never charted before, I highly recommend it - I found it really interesting to get more 'in tune' with my cycle. Of course "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" is the book to start with.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I was on the pill for a bit over a decade and it took me over a year to have a period after stopping.


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *somegirl99* 
I was on the pill for a bit over a decade and it took me over a year to have a period after stopping.

Wow.

I think I'd go through about 50 pregnancy tests if that was the case...not because I necessarily actually believed myself to be pregnant, but because not knowing drives me nuts.

(That's actually why I was on the Pill--my periods were so irregular, and I wanted a once-every-four-weeks reminder that I was not pregnant.)


----------



## Sasha299 (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate to say this but I would not recommend that you wait 1 year. As someone who has suffered from years of infertility I would advise you not to wait 1 year. If you are not pg within 6 months go back to her and ensure that she does blood work, a HSG to verify that your tubes are not blocked and a saline sono to verify that the insides of your uterus is good. I hate to say it but at 35 years old our fertility naturally decreases and if you need assistance it gets much harder the older we are.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Agreed, my GYN kinda yelled at me for not coming in earlier.


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasha299* 
I hate to say this but I would not recommend that you wait 1 year. As someone who has suffered from years of infertility I would advise you not to wait 1 year. If you are not pg within 6 months go back to her and ensure that she does blood work, a HSG to verify that your tubes are not blocked and a saline sono to verify that the insides of your uterus is good. I hate to say it but at 35 years old our fertility naturally decreases and if you need assistance it gets much harder the older we are.

Thanks--I turned 34 in September and saw the doc around my birthday, so I'm pretty sure she was just basing it on that alone. The OB/GYN I saw last year for a bad pap (all's well now) was also unconcerned.

I suspect I'll either be pregnant within 3 months or not at all. Just a hunch, nothing to base anything on...


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I was on the pill for 8 years. I stopped to TTC. Had one normal period. Then got pregnant with Dd1 my second cycle. I was 27. I've been no less fertile in my 30's


----------

